# Doctor prescribed Synthoid even though lab results are "normal"



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, i was not able to obtain a copy of my lab results as of this time, which according to my doctor were in normal range, but apparently my symptoms are indicative enough of a thyroid problem to warrant preliminary treatment, particularly since she said that my TSH value, albeit within normal range, was a bit on the high side of the scale. She prescribed Synthroid and told me to come back in a month. Somehow i find this whole thing a bit disturbing. How safe is this drug? I'm starting to wonder whether i actually have thyroid problems or not, and if my symptoms are due something else. I feel so bad right now i'm more then willing to take the chance, but i'd like to hear a few opinions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> Unfortunately, i was not able to obtain a copy of my lab results as of this time, which according to my doctor were in normal range, but apparently my symptoms are indicative enough of a thyroid problem to warrant preliminary treatment, particularly since she said that my TSH value, albeit within normal range, was a bit on the high side of the scale. She prescribed Synthroid and told me to come back in a month. Somehow i find this whole thing a bit disturbing. How safe is this drug? I'm starting to wonder whether i actually have thyroid problems or not, and if my symptoms are due something else. I feel so bad right now i'm more then willing to take the chance, but i'd like to hear a few opinions.


You are so fortunate to have this doctor. Please find out what your TSH is and what the range is so we can see. AACE recommends that TSH be 0.3 to 3.0. Most of us feel best at 1 or a bit less.

The drug is perfectly safe if taken as Rx'd. How much did she start you on?

So, that's my opinion for what it is worth. Some docs won't treat until the patient is literally incapacitated. So, like I say, I think you lucked out.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

hmmmmm andro i pulled the few medical records i have from back around 2004 when i first started to break out in hives and they were trying to diagnose what the hell was wrong with me. i found 1 piece of paper with my TSH from 10/04 and it was 4.64. I was told this was normal and that my thyroid wasn't the problem. hence the diagnosis of salicylate sensitivity. i don't know enough about thyroid problems but from what i've read hives and such can be a sign of a thyroid issue. Have you ever heard this? because i'm seriously reconsidering my sal sensitivity and wondering if for the past 5 years my thyroid has been the problem


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> hmmmmm andro i pulled the few medical records i have from back around 2004 when i first started to break out in hives and they were trying to diagnose what the hell was wrong with me. i found 1 piece of paper with my TSH from 10/04 and it was 4.64. I was told this was normal and that my thyroid wasn't the problem. hence the diagnosis of salicylate sensitivity. i don't know enough about thyroid problems but from what i've read hives and such can be a sign of a thyroid issue. Have you ever heard this? because i'm seriously reconsidering my sal sensitivity and wondering if for the past 5 years my thyroid has been the problem


Oh, indeed. I could not use a sunscreen or anything but what I would break out in hives and this was prior to a diagnosis.

AACE recommends that the range for TSH be 0.3 to 3.0 and I have to tell you that if most of us here were over that, we would be feeling poorly. Many of us do best @ 1.0 or a bit less myself included. That is "provided" that the FT4 and FT3 are where they should be which is mid-range or a tad higher.

Best way to solve the mystery is to get antibodies' tests. TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab.

"If" you did have salicylate sensitivity, in what manner were you ingesting it?


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

salicylates are in almost everything. if someone is thought to have ss you have to do an elimination diet. the foods you are allowed might add up to 20 items or so. but along with foods you have to get rid of soaps, lotions, cleaning supplies, laundry detergents...you get the picture. once you have eliminated and started using sal free products then you can slowly add stuff back in that are in the low sal list, then if you can tolerate these you might be able to eat something that is high sals. but you get to the point that when your body hits it's tolerance level you will have symptoms. every person is different so what works for me won't work for the next. you would be surprised at how short the list of things are that are sal free.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> salicylates are in almost everything. if someone is thought to have ss you have to do an elimination diet. the foods you are allowed might add up to 20 items or so. but along with foods you have to get rid of soaps, lotions, cleaning supplies, laundry detergents...you get the picture. once you have eliminated and started using sal free products then you can slowly add stuff back in that are in the low sal list, then if you can tolerate these you might be able to eat something that is high sals. but you get to the point that when your body hits it's tolerance level you will have symptoms. every person is different so what works for me won't work for the next. you would be surprised at how short the list of things are that are sal free.


No, that would not surprise me for I have difficulty finding anything that does not had MSG, Soy, sodium benzoate and other sodiums (not salt which is sodium chloride.)

Also, they are putting aspartame and other artificial sweeteners in everything to cut the cost of sugar. I cannot believe this. These artificial sweeteners are very very dangerous to our overall health.


----------

